# Babies



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I bought 2 Sunshine Peacocks from petsmart almost 2 weeks ago. I figured one was a female since she was the same size as the male but colorless. I also noticed her mouth looked funny. Well today she has finally stopped being shy and when she was swimming into the glass I got a good look in her mouth and it is full of eggs. I wonder if the eggs are ok, well I guess there is only one way to find out. If they are I hope they will be ok in the tank since I don't have another one to put her in.


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS! What else is in the tank? She may be ok if you don't have real threats to the fry in the tank.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, thats awesome!! congrats :mrgreen:


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Here is what is in the tank. I know the Comp might be a problem although he is really small right now. They say that he usually feeds on brian shrimp and stuff. Hopefully he want be a problem

1 Pleco 
2 Sunshine Peacocks 
1 Altolamprologus Compressiceps 
1 Cyrtocara Moorii (Blue Dolphin) 
1 Julidochromis Marlieri Burundi


----------



## mk_ultra (Feb 26, 2005)

The Comp and Juli are biologically engineered fry-munchers. If they are small you wil have a larger % of success.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

yeah they are small fish


----------



## Fla280zxDrifter (Mar 27, 2005)

sweet that's great to have success that big so soon, 

I recently went to a LFS recently and they had tons of baby black convicts for only $.50 each so i bought 10 of them because i've never had cichlids before and wanted to try some. . . whoa this fish are great even at such a small size they show personality more so than other fish, they're even showing a little bit of aggression, i've got them in a 10G with tons of caves and hiding places among driftwood and rocks along with two dojo loaches


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Well hopefully next time she spits out the babies I will have her in a 20 gallon tank. A friend is suppose to give me his tank, since he no longer keeps fish. I was able to get 3 of them out and well a few were eaten and the rest are hiding in the rocks. Hopefully they will make it.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Well I think she is ready to put out more eggs. However I think she is now trying to mate with my Cyrtocara Moorii. The male Sunshine Peacock keeps coming out of his cave and trying to dazzel her and he just doesn't get the hint that it is time and well he goes back in his cave.


----------

